# Icons in NetBeans Project



## 0815 (18. Sep 2007)

Hi

Ich habe mir heute NetBeans heruntergeladen und wollte ein altes Project als NetBeans Projekt erzeugen. In dem Projekt werden einige Icons verwendet die sich im Ordner in dem die Klasse mit der main Methode ist, in einem Unterordner images befunden haben und mit einer Methode einer weiteren Klasse über den Pfad "images\\" + imageName (String)
zu einem ImageIcon wurden. Da hat alles funktioniert.

Nun habe ich gedacht, dass es sich bei einem NetBeans Projekt ebenso verhalten müsse, also befindet sich die main in einem Ordner X und die Icons in X.images aber da werden beim Ausführen keine Icons angezeigt. Hab auch noch ne Weile anderes probiert aber immer erfolglos.
Wo müssen die Bilder hin?


----------



## 0815 (18. Sep 2007)

Un wenn ich hier gerade schon eine Frage stelle:

Wie kann ich den GUI Builder auf mein importiertes Projekt (ohne Icons ;-) ) anwenden? In den Tutorials von NetBeans finde ich nur wie ich ein neues Projekt starte in dem man dann den GUI Builder benutzt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Sep 2007)

Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Das geht leider nicht.


----------



## 0815 (19. Sep 2007)

ok danke 

aber schade...


kann mir noch jemand bei Frage 1 helfen?


----------



## *Hendrik (19. Sep 2007)

Hast Du Dir mal angesehen, wie NetBeans GUI-Builder die Icons referenziert? 


```
setIcon(new javax.swing.ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/images/image.gif")));
```

Wie machts Deine Methode?


----------



## 0815 (19. Sep 2007)

ne hab ich nicht angesehen. Ich hab mit dem GUI Builder noch nie etwas gemacht. 

Danke für den Tipp ich probiers jetzt mal!


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Sep 2007)

Du kannst auch mit Hilfe der IDE deinen Componenten Icons verpassen. Dazu musst du Netbeans den Speicherort bekannt machen und über die Properties der Component das Icon setzen.


----------

